# Meet baby Waffle!



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

She's been home a week now, and is settling in nicely, so I'd like to indroduce you all to Waffle! Look at that itty bitty crest!









She's scared of movement and hands, but is quite happy to sit on my arm or lap. She enjoys running around on the keyboard while I'm on the computer. 









She naps frequently as she's so little, but usually only closes one eye. Except at night.









She's an uncoordinated baby, so she eats out of a dish on the cage floor. Hasn't figured out how to perch and eat at the same time yet. Sunflower seeds are also a bit tricky as they're too big for her to crack at the moment. I've got rope perches running from the top to the bottom of the cage to help her get around, but it's slow progress. She still has trouble turning around on them, and ladders require way to much coordination.









She likes to play on the floor as it's easier for her to walk about. Just launches herself off her outside perch and plops in a heap on the rug. That orange stick is her favourite toy so far.









She makes the cutest little noises too! I'm pretty sure the other girls know she's here now. She's been getting a lot more vocal over the past few days. Those baby tweets are adorable! 

I'll have to start thinking about a new sig now I've got a few pics


----------



## MuffinsMommy (Nov 29, 2013)

Awwwww, what a cutie!!! Love the name too. I have a "Muffin" (love those food names).


----------



## BabyPanda (Aug 26, 2013)

how cute


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

She is CUUUUUUTE!!!!!


----------



## allons_ykaylee (Nov 12, 2013)

She's so precious! Congratulations!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*waffle*

What a cute little baby! Best wishes to both of you!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Eeeeee! She's so cute!!! Stubby crests are my weakness


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

She is gorgeous congratulations on your new addition Waffles is a wonderful name.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

She's very cute!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Waffle's adorable! i love the name


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Awwww Waffle is SO precious!!


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

OMG ! Really stunning girl  
________________


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

She is adorable ! love the name too.X x


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Love the name  she is so cute


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Love the hairdo Waffle!!  SO SO CUTE!


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

She's precious! I love her name. Are you able to remove the grate from the bottom of her cage? Most people including vets will agree that they're actually dangerous and unnecessary. If you take it out it would help her quite a bit and it would be more comfortable for her. The first thing I do with any new cage is remove them. 

I don't know my colours/mutations. What is she? She's cute with her itty bitty crest!


----------



## Donna63 (Dec 9, 2013)

She's adorable. I love the name too, it suits her.


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Lulu-Tiel said:


> She's precious! I love her name. Are you able to remove the grate from the bottom of her cage? Most people including vets will agree that they're actually dangerous and unnecessary. If you take it out it would help her quite a bit and it would be more comfortable for her. The first thing I do with any new cage is remove them.
> 
> I don't know my colours/mutations. What is she? She's cute with her itty bitty crest!


Good idea, I'll have a look. I think this one is fixed, but I can always lay some thing on top of it until she moves into the big cage with the other girls. She's getting better at moving around every day, clever girl.

She's a pearl


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

she is soooooooo adorable!!! I love her color pattern


----------

